# Cucumber gel recipes



## somecook13 (Jul 14, 2013)

I am looking to make a cucumber gel that will smear on a plate. I do not want a "jello" consistancy. But I am having trouble finding a recipe. Any help would be great!!!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

A touch of agar will thicken your liquid without it having to be cooked like with Amaranth or cornstarch.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

agreed with lauren.....aside from agar 

You can use xanthun gum ( just be careful with how much you add )


----------

